# que estuviese de pie



## Domtom

-
Todavía no sé traducir el imperfecto de subjuntivo  .
 
En los tiempos del racismo más duro de los Estados Unidos, los negros tenían que ceder el asiento que ocupaban ante cualquier persona de raza blanca *que estuviese de pie*.
 
Dans l’époque du racisme le plus virulent aux États Unis, les noirs devaient donner leur place prises par eux face toute personne de race blanche *étant debout*.
 
¿Está bien? Pregunto sólo por lo pintado de rosa (aunque tampoco prohíbo comentar el resto).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Te propongo  personne....qui fût debout.
En cuanto al texto, te propongo:
Dans la période de racisme la plus dure aux Etats-Unis, les noirs devaient céder leur place à toute personne de race blance qui fût debout.

Espero te sirva.
Agur


----------



## Domtom

-


Iglesia said:


> les noirs devaient céder leur place à toute personne de race blance qui fût debout.


 
¿Y también se podría decir _céder leur place assise_? Pensemos que en el original dice "que ocupan". En todo caso, y al margen del texto que hay que traducir, ¿es, en estilo, aceptable decir _céder leur place assise_ o se sobreentiende "assise" y es superfluo?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lluis:

Tu purrais dire aussi: *céder leur siège.*

Mais en général on dit qu'on cède sa place dans le métro (évidemment ce sera le siège, donc inutile d'insister sur le fait qu'elle soit assise).

Pour le reste j'allègerais un peu: à tout homme blanc debout.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gustave

Pour revenir sur le verbe, vous ne trouvez pas que "qui était debout" ou "qui  aurait été debout" irait mieux ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me parece muy bien "qui aurait été debout" ya que es una suposición.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Oui, qui aurait été debout, c'est une formule parfaite.

Un autre dans le même style:

...qui se trouverait debout.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

se trouvant debout


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno pero, la sencillez "gévyniana"  de *à toute personne blanche debout *está también muy bien, ¿no? No hace falta que seamos muy literales, que el texto es de un amigo, de modo que si se lo podemos mejorar, en estilo, en sencillez, mejor que mejores, ¿no?

Es que en caso afirmativo es lo que pondré.


----------



## GURB

Hola En recoupant ce qu'ont dit les uns et les autres je dirais, en essayant de bien faire ressortir l'idée de racisme:
*Aux temps les plus durs du racisme aux Etats-Unis, les noirs devaient céder leur siége à toute personne de race blanche se trouvant debout.*
NB...qui _aurait été debout_ est possible mais pas _qui se_ _trouverait debout_; en effet la principale étant à l'imparfait la subordonée requiert l'emploi du _conditionnel passé.._.qui_ aurait pu se trouver debout_ mais dans ce cas le français emploie généralement le participe présent beaucoup plus fluide.


----------



## Domtom

-


GURB said:


> mais dans ce cas le français emploie généralement le participe présent beaucoup plus fluide.


 
À remarquer que j'avais cette intuition, et donc, je disais *étant debout*. Pourquoi pas *étant debout*. *Étant* et *se trouvant* ça revient au même, ou pas?


----------



## josepbadalona

Domtom said:


> -
> 
> 
> *Étant* et *se trouvant* ça revient au même, ou pas?


 
j'ai remplacé "étant" par "se trouvant", spontanément, parce que pour moi cela sonne mieux, mais je ne saurais te dire pourquoi !!!


----------



## GURB

Pas de problème Domtom, les deux sont équivalents _se_ _trouvant_ indiquant peut-être un peu mieux la situation dans laquelle on se trouve que_ étant_, simple auxiliaire.
Bon week-end


----------



## fannyg

Nueva pregunta​
Hola ? 
Busco si tenemos que decir "Ser de pie o estar de pie"
Gracias a todos !


----------



## Pinairun

Estar de pie
Saludos


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola fannyg, 


De antemano te digo que no te voy a poder explicar por qué (et je m'excuse), pero  se dice *estar de pie *

Esperemos la explicación 


Nos vemos


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Estar de pie

estar = sert à indiquer  ici une posture, une position, (à  un moment déterminé)
estar de pie, estar sentado,etc...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pueden consultar el (excelente) trabajo que Paquita hizo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4661002&postcount=30

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

